# Women's Clothing



## Sugahara (Jun 1, 2006)

Thought you gals might be interested in this:

"Castelli feeds starving high-end women's cycling clothing market"

Castelli introduced its range-topping Rosso Corsa line earlier this year which included the ultralight Superleggera jersey, aerodynamic Split Second jersey, and Free Bib short. Now the company turns its attention to the women's market with its own Rosso Corsa collection to supplement the more value-oriented Castelli Donna line.... more after the jump.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/news/05-10


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I never checked out the Castelli women's line cause they didn't have bib shorts. I will keep an eye out for these. Thanks.


----------

